# We have the same hair!



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

I got my hair cut and my son said that now Benny and I have the same hair. Funny!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

you do!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Which one is you? :biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute! LOL


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Momo means Peach said:


> Which one is you? :biggrin1:


LMAO!!! That's a good one.

That's a cute picture. You both look happy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I've heard it said that purebreed dogs tend to 'look like thier owners' ... lol


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww That's cute.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kids always make us laugh.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> I've heard it said that purebreed dogs tend to 'look like thier owners' ... lol


 Tillie and Tammie two peas in a pod. 
I don't know if I look more like Maddie or Zoey.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Momo means Peach said:


> Which one is you? :biggrin1:


ound:ound:

Great photo! I wish I looked as good as my dogs! ound:


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL Linda, I was going to say that! I only hope I begin to look more like Ozzie! That is a cute picture


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha! That's too funny!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm sure it was the look you were going for!
You both look terrific, thanks for the laugh. :biggrin1:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

and you both look cute!!


----------

